

Short Calendar: A visual framework for emailing short calendars - nathancahill
http://shortcal.com/

======
bkyan
Could this be "shared online" instead of emailed?

~~~
nathancahill
Definitely a big feature request. Coming soon.

------
rumblechummy
Hmm... I tried emailing a test calendar 3 times, but no luck.

~~~
arpit
Me either. I think the keyword on that link may be "visual framework", ie not
functional. Wish there was an "about" page or blurb.

~~~
nathancahill
Not at all. Fully functional as well as visual.

